# Dual Exhaust Tip with JB Weld?



## BugginHawaii (Sep 18, 2001)

I want to install my new OEM Dual Exhaust Tip and someone recommended me to spot weld it on because it's easily stolen if it's just bolted on. However, I think I'd rather weld it on myself to save some money. Actually, not really using a welder, but something called JB Weld that they sell in Wal-Mart Automotive. It's a type of rubber cement that hardens like steel after it's mixed and applied. The tips weigh about 5 lbs. and I'm afraid that the weight is too heavy and could just fall off. I guess my question is....over time will the JB Weld hold up or will it deteriorate? Anyone had any experience with the stuff? Or am i better off coughing up the cash to actually have it spot welded by some muffler shop like Midas? I can imagine the high labor cost they'll charge me for two hours when it will take them only 20 minutes to do. Thanks for any response!


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Dual Exhaust Tip with JB Weld? (BugginHawaii)*

I would weld it 
It will cost you about 30$ or so to weld it but it's a permanent solution and it means
that you wouldn't loose your tips somewhere on the bumpy road, no one will steal them from you, and you will never have to worry about them any more
I would always go for the permanent solution instead of the patch - in the long run it always pays off.
Just my 2 cents


[Modified by catsnet, 4:34 PM 12-3-2001]


----------



## vwdoink (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Dual Exhaust Tip with JB Weld? (catsnet)*

Have it welded. Mine fell off first, then I had it welded. $20 at a muffler shop.


----------



## BugginHawaii (Sep 18, 2001)

Thanks guys for the reply! Good thing I didn't buy the JB Weld from WalMart. I'm off to Midas then to get my tips spot-welded on.


----------

